# Pre workout insulin



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had a little experience with insulin PWO and plan on doing the same when I next bulk. But want to get my head round a good pre workout protocol as its always interested me.

Who uses slin pre workout? I will be taking novorapid at 10iu. What would be the time frame for shakes etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

bump this


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You would want a shake almost straight away (15mins before training maybe) with a good 50g simple carbs and around 50g protien (and creatine if you want) - plus another that you can drink during training.

After training another 50g ish protien and relatively high carb (not all quick now though) can be used and to be certain I would be nomming a decent sized portion of carbs and protien pre sleeping too (assuming like most you workout in the evening).

Of course this is dependant on your bodyweight.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm I find I don't need half as many carbs as suggested BUT you need to find out what works for you. Start at 1iu = 10g carbs but I personally find I need much less, perhaps 1iu = 5g carbs.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> You would want a shake almost straight away (15mins before training maybe) with a good 50g simple carbs and around 50g protien (and creatine if you want) - plus another that you can drink during training.
> 
> After training another 50g ish protien and relatively high carb (not all quick now though) can be used and to be certain I would be nomming a decent sized portion of carbs and protien pre sleeping too (assuming like most you workout in the evening).
> 
> Of course this is dependant on your bodyweight.


Cheers for the input.



Papa Lazarou said:


> Hmm I find I don't need half as many carbs as suggested BUT you need to find out what works for you. Start at 1iu = 10g carbs but I personally find I need much less, perhaps 1iu = 5g carbs.


So Id basically follow the 10g/iu but split it into two shakes, one 15mins after shot and one to sip while I train? Then my second shake pwo with a mix of high and low GI carbs?

What would be a good protocol for 10iu slin pre workout? What would be the carb contents in the 3 shakes?


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pre workout meal elevates insuling regardless of what carbs you use, go for low GI like oats, sweet pots etc, there is no need what so ever to spike after a workout unless ur a athlete and are training twice a day, im shocked that this is a on going question today around bodybuilders, if you continue to spike ur insulin over time ur body will need more and more insulin to have the same spike effect, this can only mean one thing and that is it becomes detrimental to ur body. So to wrap it up a good pre workout meal has been proven in countless studies that this will elevate insulin naturally during workout and stay elevated around 2 hours after workout so after ur done at the gym, have ur shake, I use oats, milk and whey, why? Oats are slow digesting this will provide slow release energy for a few hours and packed with minerals and vitamins, milk has electrolytes which replace lost salt, potassium and has simple natural sugars that will digest quickly along with the electrolytes, and whey digests quickly too, its the ultimate PWO drink.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

How does this protocol look?

10iu Novorapid

10mins later - Shake 1

TRAIN - Sip Shake 2 after every set

PWO - Shake 3

Shake 1: 50g whey, 70-100g dex, 10g creatine, 10g BCAAs

Shake 2: Same as shake 1

Shake 3: 50g whey, 50g oats

How does that look? Who has used slin pre workout? What protocol did you use?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

dusher said:


> How does this protocol look?
> 
> 10iu Novorapid
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

dusher said:


> Cheers for the input.
> 
> So Id basically follow the 10g/iu but split it into two shakes, one 15mins after shot and one to sip while I train? Then my second shake pwo with a mix of high and low GI carbs?
> 
> What would be a good protocol for 10iu slin pre workout? What would be the carb contents in the 3 shakes?


No, I didn't say that. Ready it again.

I need half the suggested amount of carbs. No need to overload on simple carbs... BUT learn how you need them.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> No, I didn't say that. Ready it again.
> 
> I need half the suggested amount of carbs. No need to overload on simple carbs... BUT learn how you need them.


Yeh I understand that, start with 10g/iu and lower if you can to help stay lean as possible?

Apart from that does my protocol look ok? What do you put in your shakes?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I use 5iu slin, 10g BCAA and 25g vitargo or malto.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I use 5iu slin, 10g BCAA and 25g vitargo or malto.


Feel like thats enough slin? Ever used more? Ill start on 5iu myself and see what its like before thinking about changing it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes. I do also use 2-3iu with every meal, so a combined of about 25-30iu per day.


----------

